# Todays pickup



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

well, I was ordering a lb of coffee from Mike at Leaf and Ale, when I say a 4 pack of the new "My Father" cigars from Pepin. I added them to my cart and checked out. Of course Mike can't count and he sends me 5 cigars instead of 4! Thanks for the extra Mike!!

Bigfoot 9.5


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice...Mike is a great guy


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Soooo, you like coffee do you?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Love coffee!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice... I have been meaning to buy some of Mike's coffees, but I have not pulled the trigger. Which one of them do you like?


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The Kona is great. Just bought the French Roast for the first time, but my favorite is the cuban roast...when you open that bag and see how dark and oily those beans are....damn, you just drool everywhere!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> The Kona is great. Just bought the French Roast for the first time, but my favorite is the cuban roast...when you open that bag and see how dark and oily those beans are....damn, you just drool everywhere!!


Sounds great!! I was looking at the cuban roast. I might have to pick some up from him now...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great stuff. enjoy the new Pepins!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I cannot wait to try the My Father cigars.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up Brian 9.5!!!!Let us know how the Pepins are?


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

nice buy


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice pickup right there


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up! Mike definitely takes good care of his customers!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I know the Coffee is great, But let us know what you think of the MF's


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet ~enjoy~


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mike happen to have any organic coffies? And who is the My Father made for? Or is it just a straight up Pepin brand?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!

I cannot wait to try the MFs.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Those Pepins look really good!! I think I have to mail Mike once again!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> Mike happen to have any organic coffies? And who is the My Father made for? Or is it just a straight up Pepin brand?


Greg... sorry, nothing certified organic. Our roaster is El Molino/Naviera out of Ybor City in FLA. If they offer an organic down the line, we'll take a look at it.

My Father is a new release from Don Pepin Garcia available in 4 sizes. It features an Ecuadorian Habano with Criollo hybrid for the wrapper and Nicaraguan filler and binder. This is also the first Pepin cigar to feature tobacco's grown by Pepin himself.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice pickup.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow great pick up and extra, Enjoy!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

leafandale said:


> Greg... sorry, nothing certified organic. Our roaster is El Molino/Naviera out of Ybor City in FLA. If they offer an organic down the line, we'll take a look at it.
> 
> My Father is a new release from Don Pepin Garcia available in 4 sizes. It features an Ecuadorian Habano with Criollo hybrid for the wrapper and Nicaraguan filler and binder. This is also the first Pepin cigar to feature tobacco's grown by Pepin himself.


Ahhh thanks for the info Mike, so that is a straight up DPG lable then?


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pickkup. mine are on the way.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pickup!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome haul!!! Mike is first class!


----------

